# Powermatic Bandsaw 6 inch riser block



## longgone

Glad to read your review. I have a 14" powermatic bandsaw and have thought about the riser block system. I have been putting it off because i have 9 new blades that fit it currently and they would go unused if I upgraded.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review : )
Greg , save your money until you really have to resaw something. 
I invested in the riser kit for my JET BS about 5 years ago ,and have yet to use it very much…but I can if I need to !! LOL, so now I have an assortment of both lengths of blades collecting dust. I ended up buying a second band saw (cheap) to do most other jobs with. Kind of hard to turn corners with a 3/4" resaw blade : )


----------



## lanwater

I have the same bandsaw and I had a need for more than 6" resaw capacity.
I was put off by the many negative post I read about having to drill holes and alignment issues.

I guess from your review that this is no longer the case.


----------



## 489tad

I only had two blades and they were old. I just found out my resaw blade is on back order, but there is plenty to do before I need to resaw.


----------



## Bluepine38

I ordered the riser block for my shopfox with the saw, the only problem I had was not enough experience with
a bandsaw. I now would order a bigger bandsaw, with a wider blade capacity and either a bigger motor, or
the ability to add a bigger motor. I have used the extra height quite a bit, and would use it more if the motor
could handle the wood. I have a smaller bandsaw for my Shopsmith, so I only have to switch blades when I
go from cutting green wood to seasoned wood or vice versa.


----------



## Bigrock

I ordered one for my Delta Band saw and I use Wood Slicer 1/2" band saw blade from Highlander Hardware and I never thought resawing could be so easy. It is a joy to use.


----------



## motthunter

I have the same and it does as promised. solid and easy to install


----------

